# DIY Steampunk Watch Winder



## 3dogs

Tired of having to set these automatic watches so I built my own watch winder. I had the copper sheeting from another project, purchased a 8 RPM synchronous AC 110v motor on ebay ($8 including shipping).
I made the holder from 1,1/2" PVC pipe and used pipe insulation to adjust the diameter to fit the watch straps in their closed position. I also purchased an electrical outlet digital timer ($10 on ebay) to regulate when the winder runs, stops, changes directions etc. A fun project that looks good going round and round on my desk.


----------



## panerluminomi

3dogs said:


> Tired of having to set these automatic watches so I built my own watch winder. I had the copper sheeting from another project, purchased a 8 RPM synchronous AC 110v motor on ebay ($8 including shipping).
> I made the holder from 1,1/2" PVC pipe and used pipe insulation to adjust the diameter to fit the watch straps in their closed position. I also purchased an electrical outlet digital timer ($10 on ebay) to regulate when the winder runs, stops, changes directions etc. A fun project that looks good going round and round on my


Wow, fantastic work! I'm inspired to try my own sometime. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

Very creative. Looks like a great non-traditional winder. Enjoy it.


----------



## 1984JPS

Nice mate! Looks cool, good handy work!


----------



## SPEIRMOOR

Thats Pretty cool although I'd enclose it on all sides being 110V and all.


----------



## Dartmouthbrian

That's cool


----------



## Jimmy3993

Just saw this. Very cool!


----------



## Ticonderoga

Nice, from the front it has a clean look to it.

What speed does it run at? Are you connecting it to a timer? Can you change directions?


----------



## Cobia

When i read steampunk i expected to find something in pretty poor taste i admit lol but this is cool, love it!


----------



## 3dogs

The winder runs at 8 rpm. It is connected to a timer and runs for 1 hour, 15 per day to keep my Seiko 5 and Seagull wound up. Each time the motor starts it runs in the opposite direction from the previous time--this is built into the motor. Both of the watches I use the winder for will wind in either direction so I don't care what direction the motor turns--but I know that other automatic watches only wind when their rotor turns in one direction.



catanha said:


> Hey, I saw your little project of DIY winder, and, would you have ebay's link of the motor and how can I find such copper base? That's really nice, btw. Thanks!


Here is the link to the motor on ebay. You can't buy the copper base--I made the one in the pictures. I had some sheet copper (maybe a 16" thick) cut out shapes with band saw (hackwaw would work) drilled holes, bent pieces in vise and assembled. Got the switch at Lowes and the extention cord.
You could use sheet aluminum (available at Lowes) instead of copper.

Also I modified the winder so it is at 90 degrees from vertical instead of 45 degrees--this cut down the time required to wind my Seiko 5 from 4 hours a day to 1 hr and 15 minutes. 
Here is a picture of the modified winder.


----------



## catanha

Nicely done, I'll probably try a winder DIY also


----------



## Hj3lm

Wow. I wish I had the skills (and creativity) to do something like that


----------



## J.D.B.

Neat, but yeah, can it be called "steampunk" without misplaced gears?


----------



## cavsfan13

Looks like I just found my weekend project. Really love the use of the brass screws, ties everything together perfectly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchmath

Cool!! How loud is it?


----------



## RL1924

Great idea, and cool looking piece 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dogs

Watchmath said:


> Cool!! How loud is it?


It makes gear/whirring noises. Is louder in one direction than the other. Too loud to put on night stand and sleep next to. I have it in a home office so I don't hear it.
I only run it about 1 hour per day to keep my two automatics wound -- so I have it set to run during the middle of the day.


----------



## 56scooter01

Very nice!


----------



## jnew

Very cool!


----------



## The Deanster

SPEIRMOOR said:


> Thats Pretty cool although I'd enclose it on all sides being 110V and all.


Good job but I've got to agree with this. One day someone will grab it while plugged in and get a nasty shock from the exposed hot wire. Maybe acrylic sheet front and back?


----------



## 3dogs

The Deanster said:


> Good job but I've got to agree with this. One day someone will grab it while plugged in and get a nasty shock from the exposed hot wire. Maybe acrylic sheet front and back?


I installed an aluminum cover so no one will get zapped.


----------



## Bobo383

I like it



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

